# Custom Curtains?



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

My apartment has almost 7m of windows in the bedroom, which go around an unusual angle. I've not been able to find any ready-made curtain poles that will fit properly, and the quote that I've been given is a wee bit more than I'm looking to pay right now. Does anyone know of a good, reasonably-priced place where I might be able to get just a pole, if not the entire thing?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dragonmart - much cheaper than the curtain shops. They will come out measure and fit your poles/curtains.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

How much is reasonable? You have some big windows and if they are odd shaped then you are going to be paying a decent amount.... Try Al Arif Decor in Satwa, they did a good job for me and some other folks I know....


----------



## tornado009 (Sep 6, 2011)

go to sidar emirates they have very nice models but its littel bit expesive


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Dragonmart - much cheaper than the curtain shops. They will come out measure and fit your poles/curtains.


im also loking for curtains , where is dragonmart ? thanks


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

I got mine from Dragon Mart too. The mall is near the International City, on Hatta-Oman road. Check out the website, they have the map. 

home


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

Amame said:


> I got mine from Dragon Mart too. The mall is near the International City, on Hatta-Oman road. Check out the website, they have the map.
> 
> home


thanks


----------

